# What is paste............LOL!



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Molly is too cute for words.I can't figure out photobucket either maybe it's the mac or I just not smart enough.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

She is so cute! I love her matching bands and nail polish. I just want to go snuggle with her


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

I love her pictures! I love frou frou dogs with tiaras and nail polish, what a princess.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> This is a tiring test! Photobucket..............WOHOOOO!!!!! I think I got it!!!


_Yay_ for you, _you did indeed get it!_:highfive2: And _yay_ for _us_--now we get to see _bigge_r photos of _little_ Molly. She really is the "It Girl!" With her pretty polished nails and coordinating bands and her sweeter than sugar face, such a dazzling darling!


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

O how I love Molly! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I love that picture! Now that you have learned you will have to teach me. What a princess with her nails done and resting on a golden silk pillow.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

This photo is priceless!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Sometimes some of us forget that not everyone uses a computer all day at work or has any reason to learn to copy and paste. I am so glad that MollieMui figured it out.  Now you can help other people who are having trouble. 

Next, we need to work on CT Girl.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I want to be after CT Girl! You'd think that after being an Emergency Dispatcher, where I had 4 keyboards, 5 screens, multiple phone lines, a radio, and typed 70+wpm that I would be able to paste, but yeah, Im very challenged! lol


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

*How to get pictures on PF*

First of all, I have to say that Molly is gorgeous as always! Gotta love those nails. I hope you're giving her plenty of snuggles for all of us who wish we could. 

Anyway, I'm probably one of the youngest ones on the forum and I've basically grown up with technology, so I'll see if I can help those who need it get pictures of their lovely poodles up on the forum! 

The easiest way is to first go to photobucket.com and make an account. It's free, I'm pretty sure you just use your email, come up with a username and password and you're good to go. Then, find the big orange "upload" button on the top bar along with home, library, connect, etc. That will take you to a page where you can "choose your photos" and if you click that, you can select the photo from whatever folder you saved it in on your computer.

Once you're done uploading, you can click on the photo (or go to the "library" from the black top bar where "upload" was to see all your photos) and click on it from there. This should take you to a page with just the photo you want, which should look something like this:










See where I circled the "direct link" in red? That's the one you want to copy and paste. I don't think the others will work with this forum's coding, or at least not as easily.

When you click on that bar, it should highlight yellow and say "copied." However, if you want to be sure, you can copy it yourself. To do that, hit command and c (on a mac) or control and c (on a PC). Both of those buttons are on the same row as the space bar. Make sure to hold down both at the same time. (or, like I do, click and hold on control/command and then press c, while still holding down control/command. That works too.)

Once you have that copied, go to pf and find the button I circled in red:










That will prompt you with a box that tells you to "enter the URL of your image." Now it's time to paste! Which is basically the same idea as copying, but instead of control/command c, you hit control (for pcs) or command (for macs) and p instead. That will paste the direct url in there. Then hit OK. See what I circled in blue in the above image? That's what it should look like- "img" brackets around the URL. That embeds the photo within your text, so you can type before or after it and have it appear in that order. Pretty handy.

Then just submit your post, and your'e good to go! If anyone still has any questions, or trouble signing up for Photobucket, please feel free to ask.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

If you choose the fourth address option in photobucket (the IMG tag) you just copy that one and paste it into the reply box and the photo will show up when you save.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm so glad you did this! You explained it so simply for everybody! Now everybody can post BIG beautiful pictures!!!!!
Thank You Remster!
Hey LLeuman! You raised a good kid!!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Are we okay to use this thread as a trial thread? For those of us oldsters who have got to read the instructions a few more times???


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

okay, failing miserably here


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, let's see if this works, from YouTube...


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

LOL this is soooooo frustrating!!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay! I think I posted a larger pic!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Tell us what you can't do.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Woo Hoo !!!!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

THANK YOU OUTWEST, REMSTER AND ALL OF YOU!!








[/URL][/IMG]

well darn it... it worked once!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

giving up now....


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Totally last go








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Can't work out why it works sometimes and not others... *sigh*

Thanks for the techie advice anyway!!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm going to try to give you all a step-by-step that might be easier for some. 

1. Set up account in Photobucket. Copy photos to Photobucket. Note: Photos can be organized into different folders - but remember once you put a link to a photo in PF, don't move the photo to a different folder in photobucket. If you do then the link in PF will be broken and the picture will no longer display in PF.

2. Go you your library in photobucket and select the photo you want to display in PF. The screen will look like this: 



3. Click your mouse in the box next to the IMG label that is circled in pink. The box will turn yellow and say copied. 

4. Go to PF, put your cursor in your message where you want the picture to appear. And paste what you have copied in Photobucket into your message. 
Paste on MAC: hold the command key down and press 'p'. 
Paste on Windows: hold the control key (CNTL) down and press 'p'. 

It should look similar to what is highlighted in pink in the picture below. 



And that URL will display the following picture: 



This has been the easiest way for me to do it.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been just saving the pictures to my iPhoto and uploading them from that. Seems easier than using the Photobucket but then again I don't know what it is like on a computer other than a Mac.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So, I have figured out the photo part but what about a video?


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

*A very short video of Jack...*








[/URL][/IMG]

Well, whoopity-Do! I did it! Thanks to Remster, Molly Mui, Manx, Outwest and Pir....yay!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, Outwest, Remster and plr for your informative posts. Can you use photo bucket to post videos, also, or do you have to use u-tube? When I click on the video that Dallasminis posted above, it takes me to photo bucket, but I can't see the video? I am using a mac.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dallasminis said:


> Well, whoopity-Do! I did it! ....yay!


You sure did!! :clap2:And so did Jack, great ball retrieving in the pool!! Very fun video clip.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY Dallasminis!!!!! Good boy Jack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love how you have the ramp setup for them!!!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a mac too. I tend to not watch the videos that are posted that live in Photobucket. On my mac, there is a lot of waiting for the video to play. I see buffering . . . down by the start button. So unless I'm really interested, I just don't wait for them to play. 

I don't have the problem with YouTube videos in PF, so I've been putting my videos I want to share in YouTube. You can make them private - only accessible via the link. When you post a video in YouTube - you get the link that you can just paste into your message.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

She is just darling !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

